# A simple cheap broadhead dart...



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

This is a simple broadhead dart made with 6" flag wire dart shaft any cone you prefer and a fletcher glazer #2 framer point epoxy or sodered onto the sharpened then pounded flat wire shaft tip. They are very effective and penetrate very well..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I like it! Creative!


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice find. That dart looks good.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the cone also!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys,the glaizer points can be sharpened and attached to just about any dart. Bamboo,wood,carbon,clothes hanger wire,flag wire, or whatever you use with various attachment methods. They also come in a diamond shape piont that work well also.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome idea. I'll keep it in mind when I need some new darts.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice dart!


----------



## makomachine (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice dart! How did you make the cone?


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I think this cone is from a B-D pen needle. Diabetics and some others use them.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes,the cone is a B-D pen needle cover nice ready made cone no modifying required in a .625 tube BG. They are somewhat britle can break if u hit the cone hard or robin hood them. But they are easy to replace and make dart fabrications a breeze. And are free if u know someone who uses them,most people just throw them away.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been saving mine since I learned about this.


----------



## makomachine (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks. Fortunately, or unfortunately in this case, I don't have any close insulin dependent friends or relatives. Duct tape cones for me until I find a better method. I saw where Canterbury, from the pathinder school, uses wirenuts for cones but gotta think that makes them tail heavy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Yah,you are better off sticking with tape cones, i use them also work great.. those wire nuts are heavy and throw the darts balance off and tend to slap your target sideways.You got it right,dart weight and balance make a big difference in performance.


----------



## ducttapeanddarts (Apr 22, 2013)

ive had limited success with those, to the point of a dart with one actually bouncing off a red squirrel. since then ive been using the #11 exacto blades with far better results.


----------

